# Lire un .acsm sur iPad



## alinf34 (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un livre numérique sur Internet et je ne trouve aucune application pour le lire sur mon iPad. Il est au format .acsm, dont avec une protection DRM.

J'ai téléchargé Adobe Digital Edition et je peux le lire sur mon Mac. Pas de problème.

Après avoir placé le fichier dans Dropbox, j'aimerai disposer de cet ouvrage sur mon iPad, mais je ne trouve aucune app sur l'iTunes Store susceptible de l'ouvrir.
Pourtant l'éditeur précise bien qu'il peut être lu sur iPad.

Quelle app faut-il télécharger ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## drs (16 Février 2014)

est ce que CECI pourrait t'aider?


----------



## alinf34 (16 Février 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai téléchargé l'app *Bluefire 3.0* sur iPad comme indiqué.

J'ai ensuite ajouté mon fichier .acsm en suivant la procédure : > iTunes > iPad > Bluefire > ajouter documents > synchronisation : le fichier n'apparait pas dans la bibliothèque de Bluefire.

J'ai aussi tenté : m'envoyer le fichier par Mail et "ouvrir avec Bluefire" sur l'iPad et identification Adobe : le téléchargement débute et s'interrompt au bout d'une seconde.

J'ai tenté de re-télécharger le livre à partir de mon MBA via *Adobe Digital Editions* : refus avec le message : _"Téléchargement impossible - Erreur lors de l'obtention de la licence. Problème de communication avec le serveur de licences : E_LIC_ALREADY_FULFILLED_BY_ANOTHER_USER"_
Et ceci également en quittant ADE sur l'iMac.

J'ai envoyé un mail à l'éditeur pour ce problème de licence, mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi je ne parviens pas à ajouter le fichier - déjà téléchargé et donc présent sur mon Mac - à la bibliothèque de livres de BlueFire sur l'iPad.


----------



## drs (16 Février 2014)

j'imagine que tu as déjà vu CA?


----------



## alinf34 (16 Février 2014)

Oui, notamment la solution proposée :

_"Vérifiez lID Adobe utilisé actuellement pour lautorisation dAdobe Digital Editions. Sil est correct, contactez le fournisseur du livre électronique pour réinitialiser la procédure dactivation du livre électronique. Une fois la procédure dactivation réinitialisée, téléchargez à nouveau le livre électronique pour quil soit associé au compte activé dans Adobe Digital Editions."
_

Je suis allé sur la page d'Adobe > mon compte pour vérifier la validité des mes identifiant / mot de passe: c'est OK. Ce qui était attendu car j'ai téléchargé le fichier sur mon iMac avec succès avec ces paramètres utilisateur. Ce sont évidemment les mêmes que j'ai utilisé lors des différentes manoeuvres tentées pour permettre son ouverture par Bluefire ou le télécharger à nouveau depuis mon MBA.

J'ai contacté l'éditeur pour exposer les deux problèmes (iPad et MBA) en le remerciant de bien vouloir trouver une solution pour que je puisse lire l'ouvrage en déplacement.

Merci pour ton aide précieuse qui m'a permis de comprendre comment fonctionnait le téléchargement d'e-books et les logiciels et app nécessaires car je suis novice dans ce domaine.


----------



## drs (17 Février 2014)

Pas de quoi, mais je ne vais pas pouvoir en faire plus...je suis aussi novice que toi en la matière


----------



## alinf34 (18 Février 2014)

J'ai laissé plusieurs messages à l'éditeur qui ne prend pas la peine de me répondre.

Il était précisé que le livre était lisible sur Mac et sur iPad, apparemment j'ai compris sur la Toile que c'était un ou l'autre, qu'il fallait acheter le livre et le télécharger depuis le terminal de lecture. Ce qui se confirme dans mon cas car je l'ai téléchargé une fois depuis mon iMac et je ne peux donc plus le faire depuis mon MBA ou mon iPAD ou même de l'installer après l'avoir transféré de l'un à l'autre par auto-mail ou par Dropbox. Et ceci, l'éditeur se garde bien de le préciser sur le site de vente. Je dois repasser à la caisse et payer 3 fois de suite les mêmes droits d'auteur ! C'est sans doute la raison pour laquelle l'éditeur ne me répond pas, pensant sans doute que je vais ressortir ma carte bleue.

Dans le message d'erreur : "un other user, etc". Or il se trouve que c'est le même utilisateur, avec les mêmes identifiants, qui télécharge sur un autre ordi. Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est interdit, pas plus que d'acheter un livre physique et de le lire indifféremment chez soi ou dans le train.

Je vais contacter une association de consommateurs au plus vite et porter plainte contre l'éditeur pour publicité mensongère.


----------



## drs (19 Février 2014)

et c'était précisé nulle part?


----------



## alinf34 (19 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

En fait il n'y avait aucune indication sur le maximum de terminaux pouvant utiliser le lien de chargement. 
J'ai fait et refait à maintes reprises l'ensemble des procédures préconisées en utilisant le lien de téléchargement qui m'avait été adressé par courriel, en vain.

Comme je n'avais pas de réponse de l'éditeur à mes messages, j'en ai adressé un sévère les enjoignant de se bouger un peu et de me téléphoner aujourd'hui sinon association de consommateurs, plainte, menottes, geôle. Il faut dire que j'ai appris à devenir très vite belliqueux avec les marchands de la Toile à la suite de quelques déboires...

J'ai effectivement été appelé. On m'a précisé que j'avis droit à 3 ordis, ce qui me va a priori (iMac + MBA + iPad) mais la prochaine fois que j'achèterai un e-book je ne l'installerai pas sur mon iMac pour être sûr d'avoir une réserve d'une installation en cas de changement de matériel MBA ou iPad.  On m'a adressé un nouveau courriel composé d'explications d'installation et d'utilisation de ceux-ci et de mon identifiant Adobe ainsi que les lien de chargement.

Mes réglages étaient OK, c'est leur fichier ou leur serveur qui était manifestement  corrompu.

Cette fois-ci ça marche sur le MBA avec Adobe Digital Editions, mais rien à faire avec Bluefire sur l'iPad.

Avant le téléchargement quittait au bout d'une demie-seconde, maintenant la roue mouline pendant un temps infini pour finir par planter.

Je vais devoir les contacter à nouveau.

J'ai lu partout que la protection DRM présentait plus d'inconvénients que d'avantages pour les utilisateurs et même les éditeurs car ça freinait les ventes à causes des problèmes à répétition pour les clients et entrainant aussi un coût important de maintenance par Adobe qui est répercuté sur le prix du livre.


----------



## drs (22 Février 2014)

alinf34 a dit:


> J'ai lu partout que la protection DRM présentait plus d'inconvénients que d'avantages pour les utilisateurs et même les éditeurs car ça freinait les ventes à causes des problèmes à répétition pour les clients et entrainant aussi un coût important de maintenance par Adobe qui est répercuté sur le prix du livre.



En général, les DRM et autres protections embêtent les gens honnetes


----------

